# Brexit



## Tommy Tainant

Looks like the referendum will take place in June.

It should end with a wide majority staying in the EU and we can put this crap behind us for good.

The uncertainty has cost the UK jobs and investment for several years.

Boiled down the "outers" case is that they dont like foreigners. Its not nearly enough to get people to put their job and security on the line.

Camerons "deal" is a load of bollocks. He has delivered nothing of value. But then again he didnt need to.

So raise a glass to more European integration and prosperity for all of Europe.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

If the European nations do not take certain matters in hand very soon, it will cease to be Europe within fifteen years.


----------



## Toro

If I were a betting man, my guess is that they vote to leave.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Toro said:


> If I were a betting man, my guess is that they vote to leave.


http://www.oddschecker.com/politics...referendum/referendum-on-eu-membership-result


----------



## Toro

If I were in England, I'd put £20 on leaving at 5:2 odds.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

You havent seen the characters leading the "out" campaign. They have zero credibility.

The Scots and Welsh will vote to stay in and so will people who work in the private sector. The outers make a lot of noise but it doesnt tally with support. Bottom line is that leaving would be a disaster for the economy and nobody wants that.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Boiled down the "outers" case is that they dont like foreigners. Its not nearly enough to get people to put their job and security on the line.
> 
> .




 Or, perhaps they just do not share your zeal to destroy all the diverse European cultures while embracing rape as the new status quo.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boiled down the "outers" case is that they dont like foreigners. Its not nearly enough to get people to put their job and security on the line.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, perhaps they just do not share your zeal to destroy all the diverse European cultures while embracing rape as the new status quo.
Click to expand...

Sssshhhhh!  Adults are talking here.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sssshhhhh!  Adults are talking here.




You should listen to them, then.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Looks like the referendum will take place in June.
> 
> It should end with a wide majority staying in the EU and we can put this crap behind us for good.
> 
> The uncertainty has cost the UK jobs and investment for several years.
> 
> Boiled down the "outers" case is that they dont like foreigners. Its not nearly enough to get people to put their job and security on the line.
> 
> Camerons "deal" is a load of bollocks. He has delivered nothing of value. But then again he didnt need to.
> 
> So raise a glass to more European integration and prosperity for all of Europe.









 Don't be so sure as the scots thought they would win by a large margin of out votes and the referendum went against them. The latest polls show a 62% vote for leaving the EU in light of the recent treatments of the UK by Europe.
 What has cost jobs is underhanded back door deals between Broon and foreign companies over lucrative contracts for UK government jobs that he said was going to British workers.
 Cameron never intended to bring the UK out of the EU he just promised to hold a referendum, now that the people are seeing the writings on the wall after the invasion by hordes of muslim terrorists they will vote out.
 Of course you want more child rapes, mass murders, thefts and higher taxes because you are too stupid to know what it all means


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were a betting man, my guess is that they vote to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Brexit Referendum Betting Odds | Oddschecker
Click to expand...








 And as the day gets closer these odds will change and they will be giving 100 to 1 on for a leave vote


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> You havent seen the characters leading the "out" campaign. They have zero credibility.
> 
> The Scots and Welsh will vote to stay in and so will people who work in the private sector. The outers make a lot of noise but it doesnt tally with support. Bottom line is that leaving would be a disaster for the economy and nobody wants that.







 And the total of their votes amounts to about the same as Yorkshire, and they will vote out. Only an idiot would believe that spending in excess of £5trillion every year on importing serious illness into the country and depleting the coffers paying welfare to workshy foreign criminals is the way forward


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boiled down the "outers" case is that they dont like foreigners. Its not nearly enough to get people to put their job and security on the line.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, perhaps they just do not share your zeal to destroy all the diverse European cultures while embracing rape as the new status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sssshhhhh!  Adults are talking here.
Click to expand...






 No idiots are playing with peoples lives and they don't want the truth to be told


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The truth of it is that we will stay in because people will not want to put their jobs at risk.
The bonus in all of this would be the end of Farage and the tories being split down the middle for a decade.
Its going to be a great summer.


----------



## Toro

Tommy Tainant said:


> You havent seen the characters leading the "out" campaign. They have zero credibility.
> 
> The Scots and Welsh will vote to stay in and so will people who work in the private sector. The outers make a lot of noise but it doesnt tally with support. Bottom line is that leaving would be a disaster for the economy and nobody wants that.



I had a conversation the other day with a former LibDem candidate who ran (but lost) in a well-to-do London constituency.  This guy is the epitome of rational.  He's a very successful businessman and played a significant role in the LibDems for some time.  He's not some wild-eyed nutter on the fringe right.

He is of the opinion that the British will vote to exit the EU.  His reasoning is that the immigration problems of Europe are working against the EU.  Old people are for exit and young people are against it.  In a tight race, and where old people are more likely to show up to vote than young people, it will tip the balance against staying in.  Scotland will then vote to leave the UK.

Of course, that's just one man's opinion.

We had another Londoner in our office the other day.  He runs a well known investment firm.  He is also of the opinion that the UK will leave due to what's going on in Europe with immigration.

I've heard similar sentiments from other similar people recently.

I don't know if they are right are not, but when highly accomplished, very successful people are telling me that immigration is a problem, and it could cause the UK to withdraw from the EU, I take that very seriously.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

German poll finds one in three firms would leave UK after Brexit
This is the basis of my confidence. People may have some concerns about immigration but the danger of losing your job outweighs that.
When you add in the companies from the US,China,Canada, India and so on. They have all set up in the UK to give them access to the EU.If the UK leaves then so might they. 
Who is going to take that risk?
Remember that as we get closer to the vote the louder these voices will become.

They used the same tactic in Scotlnd last year.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tommy Tainant said:


> German poll finds one in three firms would leave UK after Brexit
> This is the basis of my confidence. People may have some concerns about immigration but the danger of losing your job outweighs that.
> When you add in the companies from the US,China,Canada, India and so on. They have all set up in the UK to give them access to the EU.If the UK leaves then so might they.
> Who is going to take that risk?
> Remember that as we get closer to the vote the louder these voices will become.
> 
> They used the same tactic in Scotlnd last year.


This sums up the feelings of many. There is nothing to get excited abut here.


----------



## ESay

I have come across the article that would be liked by the “in-supporters”. I have to admit that the reasons given in it seem to be sound for me.
Here’s how to argue with a Brexiter – and win | Timothy Garton Ash

As far as I can understand, there are a few conditions of crucial importance for Britain: not participating in further integration of the EU; using its own currency; maintaining its own policy on immigration. And these conditions were met. Nevertheless, many Britons don’t support the idea of staying in. Why? Do they think that the conditions are not fair? Or that the EU won’t abide by the agreement?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> The truth of it is that we will stay in because people will not want to put their jobs at risk.
> The bonus in all of this would be the end of Farage and the tories being split down the middle for a decade.
> Its going to be a great summer.







 What jobs are those then, as the only jobs left after the EU finished with us were picking fruit and washing carrots. The big employers are all going to the wall after seeing the EU meddling and bringing in laws that suited them. Or the other trick of ignoring new laws because it would mean increased job losses wile demanding the UK pay heavy fines for not changing fast enough. How about shift workers being told they could no longer work overtime because it broke the working time directive and they had to take time off because they had exceeded the allotted hours. Or the stupid rule that allowed companies to hire workers in Poland, pay them the Polish minimum wage and bring them to the UK to work on oil refineries. Who signed for that kick in the teeth for the UK, why the neo Marxist P.M. Broon. The only idiots that will vote to stay are those that would lose their freebies and EU subsidies, and they don't amount to very many. We will take control of our borders and infrastructure once again and be able to deport foreign criminals without fearing massive fines and punitive action by the EU courts.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> German poll finds one in three firms would leave UK after Brexit
> This is the basis of my confidence. People may have some concerns about immigration but the danger of losing your job outweighs that.
> When you add in the companies from the US,China,Canada, India and so on. They have all set up in the UK to give them access to the EU.If the UK leaves then so might they.
> Who is going to take that risk?
> Remember that as we get closer to the vote the louder these voices will become.
> 
> They used the same tactic in Scotlnd last year.
> 
> 
> 
> This sums up the feelings of many. There is nothing to get excited abut here.
Click to expand...






 Can we sustain a black hole in our health care budget caused by those who have never paid in and have no intention of paying in. The latest forecast is for the NHS to collapse under the strain and for the migrants to still keep demanding treatment. We are paying £4 million a week in some London hospitals for translation services that could be better used on proper health care. We are seeing the disabled and frail having to struggle because migrants are taking all the social services time and money. And most telling of all we see housing stock being given to migrants who then destroy it and sell the brand new white goods to pay their families back home.  We cant afford the EU anymore, just as we cant afford the greedy, lazy, ungrateful racist scots and welsh who see the English as their personal bank accounts. So let the EU sink under its own weight and take the scots and welsh with it, England will prevail as it always has and come out on top.


 The feelings of the majority is that the EU is overran with neo Marxists who don't care about anything but their champagne lifestyles. So they want out before we are destroyed and become Europes prison island


----------



## Phoenall

ESay said:


> I have come across the article that would be liked by the “in-supporters”. I have to admit that the reasons given in it seem to be sound for me.
> Here’s how to argue with a Brexiter – and win | Timothy Garton Ash
> 
> As far as I can understand, there are a few conditions of crucial importance for Britain: not participating in further integration of the EU; using its own currency; maintaining its own policy on immigration. And these conditions were met. Nevertheless, many Britons don’t support the idea of staying in. Why? Do they think that the conditions are not fair? Or that the EU won’t abide by the agreement?







 A bit of both and the fear that the next neo Marxist government will sell the country down the river for the chance to get their grubby hands on the money. Leaving will hit ever so many career politicians that rely on MEP's wages to exist. Like many I want eggs with double yolks, bright carrots that taste of carrot, potatoes without scab and apples that have some flavour. All the things banned by the EU because they are unfair on other farmers and don't meet the EU standards. The EU has nearly wiped out the banana crops because they demanded a certain bend to comply with their demands, this led to old trees being destroyed and newer less hardy trees being planted in their place. Now we face a major disease problem with banana's that is killing the trees.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> German poll finds one in three firms would leave UK after Brexit
> This is the basis of my confidence. People may have some concerns about immigration but the danger of losing your job outweighs that.
> When you add in the companies from the US,China,Canada, India and so on. They have all set up in the UK to give them access to the EU.If the UK leaves then so might they.
> Who is going to take that risk?
> Remember that as we get closer to the vote the louder these voices will become.
> 
> They used the same tactic in Scotlnd last year.
> 
> 
> 
> This sums up the feelings of many. There is nothing to get excited abut here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we sustain a black hole in our health care budget caused by those who have never paid in and have no intention of paying in. The latest forecast is for the NHS to collapse under the strain and for the migrants to still keep demanding treatment. *We are paying £4 million a week in some London hospitals for translation services that could be better used on proper health care. *We are seeing the disabled and frail having to struggle because migrants are taking all the social services time and money. And most telling of all we see housing stock being given to migrants who then destroy it and sell the brand new white goods to pay their families back home.  We cant afford the EU anymore, just as we cant afford the greedy, lazy, ungrateful racist scots and welsh who see the English as their personal bank accounts. So let the EU sink under its own weight and take the scots and welsh with it, England will prevail as it always has and come out on top.
> 
> 
> The feelings of the majority is that the EU is overran with neo Marxists who don't care about anything but their champagne lifestyles. So they want out before we are destroyed and become Europes prison island
Click to expand...


You see when you use such hysterical figures your whole case evaporates.And then the usual racist agenda becomes clear. Idiot.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have come across the article that would be liked by the “in-supporters”. I have to admit that the reasons given in it seem to be sound for me.
> Here’s how to argue with a Brexiter – and win | Timothy Garton Ash
> 
> As far as I can understand, there are a few conditions of crucial importance for Britain: not participating in further integration of the EU; using its own currency; maintaining its own policy on immigration. And these conditions were met. Nevertheless, many Britons don’t support the idea of staying in. Why? Do they think that the conditions are not fair? Or that the EU won’t abide by the agreement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of both and the fear that the next neo Marxist government will sell the country down the river for the chance to get their grubby hands on the money. Leaving will hit ever so many career politicians that rely on MEP's wages to exist. Like many I want eggs with double yolks, bright carrots that taste of carrot, potatoes without scab and apples that have some flavour. All the things banned by the EU because they are unfair on other farmers and don't meet the EU standards. The EU has nearly wiped out the banana crops because they demanded a certain bend to comply with their demands, this led to old trees being destroyed and newer less hardy trees being planted in their place. Now we face a major disease problem with banana's that is killing the trees.
Click to expand...

Once again your stupidity leads you into trouble.
Banana myths and others debunked.
BBC NEWS | Europe | Guide to the best euromyths


----------



## eagle1462010

If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............

If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........

Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............

Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Tommy Tainant

eagle1462010 said:


> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........


I would prefer to be governed from Brussels than Eton. My interests are better looked after.
This pic was taken in 1987 not 1887 and there are a handful of cabinet ministers in it. This is the reality of Britain today where the privileged few shit on everybody else..


----------



## eagle1462010

And the EU and IMF aren't part of this???????

LOL

Submit to foreign rule then............and do nothing like a good........................14 days......grrrrr.....


----------



## Tilly

15 February 2016 at 10:56am
*Anti-EU campaigners welcome poll findings*




A referendum on Britain's membership of the EU is expected this year 


A cross-party group campaigning for a 'Leave' vote in the EU referendum has welcomed the latest Wales Barometer poll findings.

*The poll suggests an growing lead for the anti-EU vote in Wales with 45% saying they'd vote to leave against 37% who say Britain should remain a member*. You can read more details here.

Jack Mongomtery, a spokesperson for the group Leave.EU said the findings show that his side of the debate is winning over public opinion.

Leave's lead in the Welsh polls will be no surprise to anyone who saw last week’s Question Time. The relentless negativity and empty scaremongering of the Remain campaign is clearly wearing thin. 

Big employers like Toyota are saying they will stay in Wales no matter what, while Brussels is leaving the doors open to the cheap Chinese imports hammering a steel industry already reeling from poor EU policy decisions. Welsh voters are realising that the real danger is remaining in a political construct which is inept and not accountable for its mistakes.

– JACK MONTGOMERY, LEAVE.EU
Last updated Mon 15 Feb 2016

Anti-EU campaigners welcome poll findings


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to be governed from Brussels than Eton. My interests are better looked after.
> This pic was taken in 1987 not 1887 and there are a handful of cabinet ministers in it. This is the reality of Britain today where the privileged few shit on everybody else..
Click to expand...

Lol. You are so jealous and bitter


----------



## Tilly

eagle1462010 said:


> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........


The Welsh enjoy living on handouts and the EU has given them 6 billion over the last few years, which they squandered.  Tommy doesn't want that to stop. Sense of entitlement, seeeeeee?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to be governed from Brussels than Eton. My interests are better looked after.
> This pic was taken in 1987 not 1887 and there are a handful of cabinet ministers in it. This is the reality of Britain today where the privileged few shit on everybody else..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You are so jealous and bitter
Click to expand...

Where is your holocaust, nazi girl ?


----------



## eagle1462010

Tilly said:


> 15 February 2016 at 10:56am
> *Anti-EU campaigners welcome poll findings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A referendum on Britain's membership of the EU is expected this year
> 
> 
> A cross-party group campaigning for a 'Leave' vote in the EU referendum has welcomed the latest Wales Barometer poll findings.
> 
> *The poll suggests an growing lead for the anti-EU vote in Wales with 45% saying they'd vote to leave against 37% who say Britain should remain a member*. You can read more details here.
> 
> Jack Mongomtery, a spokesperson for the group Leave.EU said the findings show that his side of the debate is winning over public opinion.
> 
> Leave's lead in the Welsh polls will be no surprise to anyone who saw last week’s Question Time. The relentless negativity and empty scaremongering of the Remain campaign is clearly wearing thin.
> 
> Big employers like Toyota are saying they will stay in Wales no matter what, while Brussels is leaving the doors open to the cheap Chinese imports hammering a steel industry already reeling from poor EU policy decisions. Welsh voters are realising that the real danger is remaining in a political construct which is inept and not accountable for its mistakes.
> 
> – JACK MONTGOMERY, LEAVE.EU
> Last updated Mon 15 Feb 2016
> 
> Anti-EU campaigners welcome poll findings


I'm glad to hear you say that you will not bow down to their threats..........as the vote comes closer the threats and fear tactics will grow................I hope the UK doesn't allow this tactic to work............

Thank you from across the pond.


----------



## eagle1462010

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to be governed from Brussels than Eton. My interests are better looked after.
> This pic was taken in 1987 not 1887 and there are a handful of cabinet ministers in it. This is the reality of Britain today where the privileged few shit on everybody else..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You are so jealous and bitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is your holocaust, nazi girl ?
Click to expand...

And if you disagree with their views you are a Nazi, a homophobe, a Racist, the war on women, etc...........

Different countries same tactics............as they bow to their masters...............


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to be governed from Brussels than Eton. My interests are better looked after.
> This pic was taken in 1987 not 1887 and there are a handful of cabinet ministers in it. This is the reality of Britain today where the privileged few shit on everybody else..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You are so jealous and bitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is your holocaust, nazi girl ?
Click to expand...

Lol.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsh enjoy living on handouts and the EU has given them 6 billion over the last few years, which they squandered.  Tommy doesn't want that to stop. Sense of entitlement, seeeeeee?
Click to expand...

Made up figures again.Cant your type be honest about anything ?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsh enjoy living on handouts and the EU has given them 6 billion over the last few years, which they squandered.  Tommy doesn't want that to stop. Sense of entitlement, seeeeeee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made up figures again.Cant your type be honest about anything ?
Click to expand...




Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsh enjoy living on handouts and the EU has given them 6 billion over the last few years, which they squandered.  Tommy doesn't want that to stop. Sense of entitlement, seeeeeee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made up figures again.Cant your type be honest about anything ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

*MP: Euro cash has 'failed the country'*


By South Wales Evening Post | Posted: August 08, 2013


*BILLIONS of pounds of European Union funding spent in Wales has reinforced a dependency culture and failed the country, according to an MP.*

Conwy MP Guto Bebb, who is a member of the Public Accounts Committee, has argued that public sector domination and too much bureaucracy has marked the administration of EU aid to Wales.

The Tory MP was due to outline his concerns at an Institute of Welsh Affairs Eisteddfod lecture in Denbighshire today.

"*Wales has a dependency culture from top to bottom,*" said Mr Bebb.


*"It is apparent in our higher than average number of benefit claimants, our dependence on the public sector and it is apparent in the way that EU funds have been utilised and managed.*


----------



## eagle1462010

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsh enjoy living on handouts and the EU has given them 6 billion over the last few years, which they squandered.  Tommy doesn't want that to stop. Sense of entitlement, seeeeeee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made up figures again.Cant your type be honest about anything ?
Click to expand...

BOW.................


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Where is this mythical £6bn nazi girl ?


----------



## Tilly




----------



## Tilly

*How to waste £6 billion: a story of 'Wales in Europe'*


.....'Objective 1' was a massive programme funded by the EU Commission and designed to alleviate poverty and promote economic growth in those European regions which had been hardest hit by the decline of heavy industry from the mid- 20th century onwards. Defining the exact geographical boundaries of these areas proved to be controversial and difficult- since even the poorest regions have pockets of comparative prosperity. In the case of Wales some politicians seemed to want the whole country defined as a disaster area and therefore a suitable recipient for Objective 1 monies.

Eventually, the south Wales valleys and west Wales were declared the winners in the contest to be top of the misery league. And there was enough evidence of socio-economic trauma to support that judgement. The money started to roll in, and the magnitude of the sums are worth dwelling on. £1.2 billion in 2000-6 was matched, under EU rules, by an equal amount from the Welsh Assembly and UK government. 'Objective 1' carried on under a new name from 2006 onwards,with the EU's 'Convergence' programme producing £1bn of European Regional Development Fund (ERDF) money together with £690 million from the European Social Fund ( ESF). This again was matched by Assembly and UK government sources to produce a total of some £3.5 billion*. So from 2000 onwards an aid package amounting to a little under £6 billion in its entirety was spent on the worthy and necessary goal of economic development in the Valleys and West Wales.*

The recent release of data measuring GDP in these regions means we can calculate the effectiveness of the aid programme. In 2005 GDP per head of the population in the two areas, and expressed as a percentage of the European average, was 79%. *The real shocker of a statistic is the fact that in 2009 things had got far worse- and that the same analysis yielded a GDP which was 68.4% of the Euro average*. Northern Ireland and Scotland- areas which usually compete with Wales as under-performing economies- weigh in at 83% and 107.5% respectively for 2009. Scotland therefore seems to be pulling away from the all European average, and is not far off the figure for the UK as a whole. In 2009 GDP per head of the population in the UK was 110.7% of the Euro-average.







Statistics: Scotland appears to be pulling away from the European average

What went wrong in Wales ? It is not possible to plead, as Welsh politicians have been doing, that the recession hit hard. The downturn was an all-European phenomenon in 2008-9. And the European average GDP diminished accordingly. What we have here therefore is a comparison with other European areas which have also suffered because of the recession. Other European regions which qualified for Objective 1 status and the Convergence programme money managed to increase their GDP percentages and get closer to the EU average. The south Wales valleys and west Wales join just three other instances where that did not happen- and where the economy deteriorated despite the aid package: Malta, two regions of Portugal, and four areas in southern Italy. Greece has become, most unfairly, a whipping boy recently for the failure in European economic and fiscal strategy.*But it's worth pointing out that all the Greek regions did better than the two Welsh ones...*

*The £6 billion that was wasted should, in any wellrun country, be the subject of a government inquiry. *But since it was the Welsh Assembly government that administered the money that will not be happening any time soon. About two-thirds of the Objective 1 money went to projects run by Assembly government's own organisations and by Local Authorities, and £190 million was spent on training and educational courses run by Wales's further and higher education bodies. Once it disappeared within the winding ways of that bureaucracy the money was just used to keep the training and skill organisations in business - the very organisations that are part of the Welsh economic problem...

How to waste £6 billion: a story of 'Wales in Europe'


----------



## Decus

Wales is lost without the massive welfare provided by the EU. No hope and no ambition seem to be part of the Welsh culture. Maybe it's time to reopen the coal mines:

_"The overall investment in regeneration since then is incalculable. *Many billions have been spent and continue to be spent *in the effort to stem the changing economic tide."


"And the result of all these efforts? The Valleys are now the largest severely deprived area in the UK, with among* the highest levels of economic inactivity, lowest standards of educational attainment, worst health and shortest life expectancy*."_

'Clear the Valleys? I'm saying nothing of the sort...'

.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> You havent seen the characters leading the "out" campaign. They have zero credibility.
> 
> The Scots and Welsh will vote to stay in and so will people who work in the private sector. The outers make a lot of noise but it doesnt tally with support. Bottom line is that leaving would be a disaster for the economy and nobody wants that.



Gove backed the out campaign, that's the last thing they needed, a total and utter crackpot of a man on their side.


----------



## eagle1462010

Decus said:


> Wales is lost without the massive welfare provided by the EU. No hope and no ambition seem to be part of the Welsh culture. Maybe it's time to reopen the coal mines:
> 
> _"The overall investment in regeneration since then is incalculable. *Many billions have been spent and continue to be spent *in the effort to stem the changing economic tide."
> 
> 
> "And the result of all these efforts? The Valleys are now the largest severely deprived area in the UK, with among* the highest levels of economic inactivity, lowest standards of educational attainment, worst health and shortest life expectancy*."_
> 
> 'Clear the Valleys? I'm saying nothing of the sort...'
> 
> .


LOL

And so it begins.........without the EU you are doomed...............

LOL

Same tactics as always................If the UK returns to the Pound they will have their own central bank again that will rise or fall on their on accord..................Not having to pander to the IMF and the EU for permission on their own path.....................

If the welsh are screwed.......they are screwed.........doesn't matter which central bank gets to hit the enter key for a loan to save them................Like the IMF banks really have that money to begin with............LOL


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Rut Ro.............here comes the IMF.............

LOOK OUT...............


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Decus

eagle1462010 said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wales is lost without the massive welfare provided by the EU. No hope and no ambition seem to be part of the Welsh culture. Maybe it's time to reopen the coal mines:
> 
> _"The overall investment in regeneration since then is incalculable. *Many billions have been spent and continue to be spent *in the effort to stem the changing economic tide."
> 
> 
> "And the result of all these efforts? The Valleys are now the largest severely deprived area in the UK, with among* the highest levels of economic inactivity, lowest standards of educational attainment, worst health and shortest life expectancy*."_
> 
> 'Clear the Valleys? I'm saying nothing of the sort...'
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And so it begins.........without the EU you are doomed...............
> 
> LOL
> 
> Same tactics as always................If the UK returns to the Pound they will have their own central bank again that will rise or fall on their on accord..................Not having to pander to the IMF and the EU for permission on their own path.....................
> 
> If the welsh are screwed.......they are screwed.........doesn't matter which central bank gets to hit the enter key for a loan to save them................Like the IMF banks really have that money to begin with............LOL
Click to expand...



You said: _"If the UK returns to the Pound". _The UK has never "left" the Pound (it never switched to the Euro). The Bank of England is also the central bank of the UK. Not sure if you understand the dynamics at work.

.

.


----------



## frigidweirdo

eagle1462010 said:


>



Invoking nationalistic stuff instead of an argument. The leave the EU side is worse than the stay in the EU side for the most part. The Express is always coming out with "the Euro's going to die this year" and has been peddling this crap for a decade already, and every year they're wrong, and every year they come back.

That's not to say there aren't some seriously bad points to the EU, there are, however the arguments for an against should not be down to one liners.


----------



## eagle1462010

Decus said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wales is lost without the massive welfare provided by the EU. No hope and no ambition seem to be part of the Welsh culture. Maybe it's time to reopen the coal mines:
> 
> _"The overall investment in regeneration since then is incalculable. *Many billions have been spent and continue to be spent *in the effort to stem the changing economic tide."
> 
> 
> "And the result of all these efforts? The Valleys are now the largest severely deprived area in the UK, with among* the highest levels of economic inactivity, lowest standards of educational attainment, worst health and shortest life expectancy*."_
> 
> 'Clear the Valleys? I'm saying nothing of the sort...'
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And so it begins.........without the EU you are doomed...............
> 
> LOL
> 
> Same tactics as always................If the UK returns to the Pound they will have their own central bank again that will rise or fall on their on accord..................Not having to pander to the IMF and the EU for permission on their own path.....................
> 
> If the welsh are screwed.......they are screwed.........doesn't matter which central bank gets to hit the enter key for a loan to save them................Like the IMF banks really have that money to begin with............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said: _"If the UK returns to the Pound". _The UK has never "left" the Pound (it never switched to the Euro). The Bank of England is also the central bank of the UK. Not sure if you understand the dynamics at work.
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Oops............oh well.........sue me..................

Makes it easier to get out of the EU then.............

My point still stands that if the Welsh are screwed they are screwed either way...............the UK shouldn't let a foreign ruler decide their ways and laws.


----------



## eagle1462010

frigidweirdo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invoking nationalistic stuff instead of an argument. The leave the EU side is worse than the stay in the EU side for the most part. The Express is always coming out with "the Euro's going to die this year" and has been peddling this crap for a decade already, and every year they're wrong, and every year they come back.
> 
> That's not to say there aren't some seriously bad points to the EU, there are, however the arguments for an against should not be down to one liners.
Click to expand...

I beg to differ...........Nationalism is the core of this dispute.


----------



## eagle1462010

Imagine no EU....................


----------



## Decus

eagle1462010 said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wales is lost without the massive welfare provided by the EU. No hope and no ambition seem to be part of the Welsh culture. Maybe it's time to reopen the coal mines:
> 
> _"The overall investment in regeneration since then is incalculable. *Many billions have been spent and continue to be spent *in the effort to stem the changing economic tide."
> 
> 
> "And the result of all these efforts? The Valleys are now the largest severely deprived area in the UK, with among* the highest levels of economic inactivity, lowest standards of educational attainment, worst health and shortest life expectancy*."_
> 
> 'Clear the Valleys? I'm saying nothing of the sort...'
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And so it begins.........without the EU you are doomed...............
> 
> LOL
> 
> Same tactics as always................If the UK returns to the Pound they will have their own central bank again that will rise or fall on their on accord..................Not having to pander to the IMF and the EU for permission on their own path.....................
> 
> If the welsh are screwed.......they are screwed.........doesn't matter which central bank gets to hit the enter key for a loan to save them................Like the IMF banks really have that money to begin with............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said: _"If the UK returns to the Pound". _The UK has never "left" the Pound (it never switched to the Euro). The Bank of England is also the central bank of the UK. Not sure if you understand the dynamics at work.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops............oh well.........sue me..................
> 
> Makes it easier to get out of the EU then.............
> 
> My point still stands that if the Welsh are screwed they are screwed either way...............the UK shouldn't let a foreign ruler decide their ways and laws.
Click to expand...


My observation regarding the Welsh wasn't an argument for the British to stay in the EU. The op argued that billions of Euros hadn't been given to Wales. I simply pointed out that not only had billions been given to the Welsh but this massive infusion of welfare failed to produce a positive impact. 

The Welsh are increasingly dependent on welfare and will continue to be irrespective of whether the UK stays in the EU or not.

.


----------



## eagle1462010

Again............Imagine no EU...............no UK........................


----------



## eagle1462010

Decus said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wales is lost without the massive welfare provided by the EU. No hope and no ambition seem to be part of the Welsh culture. Maybe it's time to reopen the coal mines:
> 
> _"The overall investment in regeneration since then is incalculable. *Many billions have been spent and continue to be spent *in the effort to stem the changing economic tide."
> 
> 
> "And the result of all these efforts? The Valleys are now the largest severely deprived area in the UK, with among* the highest levels of economic inactivity, lowest standards of educational attainment, worst health and shortest life expectancy*."_
> 
> 'Clear the Valleys? I'm saying nothing of the sort...'
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And so it begins.........without the EU you are doomed...............
> 
> LOL
> 
> Same tactics as always................If the UK returns to the Pound they will have their own central bank again that will rise or fall on their on accord..................Not having to pander to the IMF and the EU for permission on their own path.....................
> 
> If the welsh are screwed.......they are screwed.........doesn't matter which central bank gets to hit the enter key for a loan to save them................Like the IMF banks really have that money to begin with............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said: _"If the UK returns to the Pound". _The UK has never "left" the Pound (it never switched to the Euro). The Bank of England is also the central bank of the UK. Not sure if you understand the dynamics at work.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops............oh well.........sue me..................
> 
> Makes it easier to get out of the EU then.............
> 
> My point still stands that if the Welsh are screwed they are screwed either way...............the UK shouldn't let a foreign ruler decide their ways and laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My observation regarding the Welsh wasn't an argument for the British to stay in the EU. The op argued that billions of Euros hadn't been given to Wales. I simply pointed out that not only had billions been given to the Welsh but this massive infusion of welfare failed to produce a positive impact.
> 
> The Welsh are increasingly dependent on welfare and will continue to be irrespective of whether the UK stays in the EU or not.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

We have the same problem here......................It matters not..............the issue is should the UK rule themselves or be ruled by an EU parliament.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Where is this mythical £6bn nazi girl ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> German poll finds one in three firms would leave UK after Brexit
> This is the basis of my confidence. People may have some concerns about immigration but the danger of losing your job outweighs that.
> When you add in the companies from the US,China,Canada, India and so on. They have all set up in the UK to give them access to the EU.If the UK leaves then so might they.
> Who is going to take that risk?
> Remember that as we get closer to the vote the louder these voices will become.
> 
> They used the same tactic in Scotlnd last year.
> 
> 
> 
> This sums up the feelings of many. There is nothing to get excited abut here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we sustain a black hole in our health care budget caused by those who have never paid in and have no intention of paying in. The latest forecast is for the NHS to collapse under the strain and for the migrants to still keep demanding treatment. *We are paying £4 million a week in some London hospitals for translation services that could be better used on proper health care. *We are seeing the disabled and frail having to struggle because migrants are taking all the social services time and money. And most telling of all we see housing stock being given to migrants who then destroy it and sell the brand new white goods to pay their families back home.  We cant afford the EU anymore, just as we cant afford the greedy, lazy, ungrateful racist scots and welsh who see the English as their personal bank accounts. So let the EU sink under its own weight and take the scots and welsh with it, England will prevail as it always has and come out on top.
> 
> 
> The feelings of the majority is that the EU is overran with neo Marxists who don't care about anything but their champagne lifestyles. So they want out before we are destroyed and become Europes prison island
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see when you use such hysterical figures your whole case evaporates.And then the usual racist agenda becomes clear. Idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to be governed from Brussels than Eton. My interests are better looked after.
> This pic was taken in 1987 not 1887 and there are a handful of cabinet ministers in it. This is the reality of Britain today where the privileged few shit on everybody else..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You are so jealous and bitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is your holocaust, nazi girl ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Decus

eagle1462010 said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wales is lost without the massive welfare provided by the EU. No hope and no ambition seem to be part of the Welsh culture. Maybe it's time to reopen the coal mines:
> 
> _"The overall investment in regeneration since then is incalculable. *Many billions have been spent and continue to be spent *in the effort to stem the changing economic tide."
> 
> 
> "And the result of all these efforts? The Valleys are now the largest severely deprived area in the UK, with among* the highest levels of economic inactivity, lowest standards of educational attainment, worst health and shortest life expectancy*."_
> 
> 'Clear the Valleys? I'm saying nothing of the sort...'
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And so it begins.........without the EU you are doomed...............
> 
> LOL
> 
> Same tactics as always................If the UK returns to the Pound they will have their own central bank again that will rise or fall on their on accord..................Not having to pander to the IMF and the EU for permission on their own path.....................
> 
> If the welsh are screwed.......they are screwed.........doesn't matter which central bank gets to hit the enter key for a loan to save them................Like the IMF banks really have that money to begin with............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You said: _"If the UK returns to the Pound". _The UK has never "left" the Pound (it never switched to the Euro). The Bank of England is also the central bank of the UK. Not sure if you understand the dynamics at work.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops............oh well.........sue me..................
> 
> Makes it easier to get out of the EU then.............
> 
> My point still stands that if the Welsh are screwed they are screwed either way...............the UK shouldn't let a foreign ruler decide their ways and laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My observation regarding the Welsh wasn't an argument for the British to stay in the EU. The op argued that billions of Euros hadn't been given to Wales. I simply pointed out that not only had billions been given to the Welsh but this massive infusion of welfare failed to produce a positive impact.
> 
> The Welsh are increasingly dependent on welfare and will continue to be irrespective of whether the UK stays in the EU or not.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the same problem here......................It matters not..............the issue is should the UK rule themselves or be ruled by an EU parliament.
Click to expand...


The lion share of the UK economy is built around services and London's financial services is one of the largest, if not the largest in the world. The UK wants to maintain their leadership in this sector. The EU on the other hand seems intent on reducing the UK's dominance in finance. If an agreement can't be found to provide the UK greater control over its economy than I can understand a decision by the UK to leave the EU.

.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Looks like the referendum will take place in June.
> 
> It should end with a wide majority staying in the EU and we can put this crap behind us for good.
> 
> The uncertainty has cost the UK jobs and investment for several years.
> 
> Boiled down the "outers" case is that they dont like foreigners. Its not nearly enough to get people to put their job and security on the line.
> 
> Camerons "deal" is a load of bollocks. He has delivered nothing of value. But then again he didnt need to.
> 
> So raise a glass to more European integration and prosperity for all of Europe.


----------



## eagle1462010

Decus said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> And so it begins.........without the EU you are doomed...............
> 
> LOL
> 
> Same tactics as always................If the UK returns to the Pound they will have their own central bank again that will rise or fall on their on accord..................Not having to pander to the IMF and the EU for permission on their own path.....................
> 
> If the welsh are screwed.......they are screwed.........doesn't matter which central bank gets to hit the enter key for a loan to save them................Like the IMF banks really have that money to begin with............LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said: _"If the UK returns to the Pound". _The UK has never "left" the Pound (it never switched to the Euro). The Bank of England is also the central bank of the UK. Not sure if you understand the dynamics at work.
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops............oh well.........sue me..................
> 
> Makes it easier to get out of the EU then.............
> 
> My point still stands that if the Welsh are screwed they are screwed either way...............the UK shouldn't let a foreign ruler decide their ways and laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My observation regarding the Welsh wasn't an argument for the British to stay in the EU. The op argued that billions of Euros hadn't been given to Wales. I simply pointed out that not only had billions been given to the Welsh but this massive infusion of welfare failed to produce a positive impact.
> 
> The Welsh are increasingly dependent on welfare and will continue to be irrespective of whether the UK stays in the EU or not.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the same problem here......................It matters not..............the issue is should the UK rule themselves or be ruled by an EU parliament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lion share of the UK economy is built around services and London's financial services is one of the largest, if not the largest in the world. The UK wants to maintain their leadership in this sector. The EU on the other hand seems intent on reducing the UK's dominance in finance. If an agreement can't be found to provide the UK greater control over its economy than I can understand a decision by the UK to leave the EU.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

The Southern countries in the EU are economically crumbling..............it's not just Greece.............No reason to stay on a ship that is flooding when the Isle is dry.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boiled down the "outers" case is that they dont like foreigners. Its not nearly enough to get people to put their job and security on the line.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, perhaps they just do not share your zeal to destroy all the diverse European cultures while embracing rape as the new status quo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sssshhhhh!  Adults are talking here.
Click to expand...


*"Sssshhhhh!  Adults are talking here."
*
YES I NOTICE SWEET CHEEKS:



 
*
*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> The truth of it is that we will stay in because people will not want to put their jobs at risk.
> The bonus in all of this would be the end of Farage and the tories being split down the middle for a decade.
> Its going to be a great summer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> German poll finds one in three firms would leave UK after Brexit
> This is the basis of my confidence. People may have some concerns about immigration but the danger of losing your job outweighs that.
> When you add in the companies from the US,China,Canada, India and so on. They have all set up in the UK to give them access to the EU.If the UK leaves then so might they.
> Who is going to take that risk?
> Remember that as we get closer to the vote the louder these voices will become.
> 
> They used the same tactic in Scotlnd last year.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have come across the article that would be liked by the “in-supporters”. I have to admit that the reasons given in it seem to be sound for me.
> Here’s how to argue with a Brexiter – and win | Timothy Garton Ash
> 
> As far as I can understand, there are a few conditions of crucial importance for Britain: not participating in further integration of the EU; using its own currency; maintaining its own policy on immigration. And these conditions were met. Nevertheless, many Britons don’t support the idea of staying in. Why? Do they think that the conditions are not fair? Or that the EU won’t abide by the agreement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of both and the fear that the next neo Marxist government will sell the country down the river for the chance to get their grubby hands on the money. Leaving will hit ever so many career politicians that rely on MEP's wages to exist. Like many I want eggs with double yolks, bright carrots that taste of carrot, potatoes without scab and apples that have some flavour. All the things banned by the EU because they are unfair on other farmers and don't meet the EU standards. The EU has nearly wiped out the banana crops because they demanded a certain bend to comply with their demands, this led to old trees being destroyed and newer less hardy trees being planted in their place. Now we face a major disease problem with banana's that is killing the trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again your stupidity leads you into trouble.
> Banana myths and others debunked.
> BBC NEWS | Europe | Guide to the best euromyths
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsh enjoy living on handouts and the EU has given them 6 billion over the last few years, which they squandered.  Tommy doesn't want that to stop. Sense of entitlement, seeeeeee?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Made up figures again.Cant your type be honest about anything ?
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to be governed from Brussels than Eton. My interests are better looked after.
> This pic was taken in 1987 not 1887 and there are a handful of cabinet ministers in it. This is the reality of Britain today where the privileged few shit on everybody else..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You are so jealous and bitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is your holocaust, nazi girl ?
Click to expand...


----------



## ESay

Phoenall said:


> The EU has nearly wiped out the banana crops because they demanded a certain bend to comply with their demands, this led to old trees being destroyed and newer less hardy trees being planted in their place. Now we face a major disease problem with banana's that is killing the trees.



What banana trees are you talking about and where they grow? I hope you don’t try to cultivate bananas in Britain.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ESay said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The EU has nearly wiped out the banana crops because they demanded a certain bend to comply with their demands, this led to old trees being destroyed and newer less hardy trees being planted in their place. Now we face a major disease problem with banana's that is killing the trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What banana trees are you talking about and where they grow? I hope you don’t try to cultivate bananas in Britain.
Click to expand...


The banana trees grow at the bottom of Tommy's garden, he tends them with his army of helpers Elves and Faeries.

Tommy's hoping that his fantasy will come true, that Britain becomes full of beautiful banana trees, which is guaranteed to happen once Britain becomes the Banana Republic that Marxist lunatics like Tommy jerk themselves off dreaming about.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> German poll finds one in three firms would leave UK after Brexit
> This is the basis of my confidence. People may have some concerns about immigration but the danger of losing your job outweighs that.
> When you add in the companies from the US,China,Canada, India and so on. They have all set up in the UK to give them access to the EU.If the UK leaves then so might they.
> Who is going to take that risk?
> Remember that as we get closer to the vote the louder these voices will become.
> 
> They used the same tactic in Scotlnd last year.
> 
> 
> 
> This sums up the feelings of many. There is nothing to get excited abut here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we sustain a black hole in our health care budget caused by those who have never paid in and have no intention of paying in. The latest forecast is for the NHS to collapse under the strain and for the migrants to still keep demanding treatment. *We are paying £4 million a week in some London hospitals for translation services that could be better used on proper health care. *We are seeing the disabled and frail having to struggle because migrants are taking all the social services time and money. And most telling of all we see housing stock being given to migrants who then destroy it and sell the brand new white goods to pay their families back home.  We cant afford the EU anymore, just as we cant afford the greedy, lazy, ungrateful racist scots and welsh who see the English as their personal bank accounts. So let the EU sink under its own weight and take the scots and welsh with it, England will prevail as it always has and come out on top.
> 
> 
> The feelings of the majority is that the EU is overran with neo Marxists who don't care about anything but their champagne lifestyles. So they want out before we are destroyed and become Europes prison island
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see when you use such hysterical figures your whole case evaporates.And then the usual racist agenda becomes clear. Idiot.
Click to expand...






 Not hysterical figures at all but true facts gained through freedom of information requests. I see the queues of migrants at my local hospital taking up valuable resources because a child has a splinter in its finger. Many cant understand English never mind speak it and they need to have an interpreter present. Then you have the migrants that demand private rooms so that the infidel cant see their wives, very threatening and aggressive sometimes to get their own way. 
 Want to tell the board about the unfair allocation of welfare handed out to the scots and welsh, that gives every scot £2000 per annum over and above that given to the majority tax payers. The welsh a little bit less of course because they don't have the clout of the scots

 Your claims of racism fall on stony ground because the claims are based on the truth


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have come across the article that would be liked by the “in-supporters”. I have to admit that the reasons given in it seem to be sound for me.
> Here’s how to argue with a Brexiter – and win | Timothy Garton Ash
> 
> As far as I can understand, there are a few conditions of crucial importance for Britain: not participating in further integration of the EU; using its own currency; maintaining its own policy on immigration. And these conditions were met. Nevertheless, many Britons don’t support the idea of staying in. Why? Do they think that the conditions are not fair? Or that the EU won’t abide by the agreement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of both and the fear that the next neo Marxist government will sell the country down the river for the chance to get their grubby hands on the money. Leaving will hit ever so many career politicians that rely on MEP's wages to exist. Like many I want eggs with double yolks, bright carrots that taste of carrot, potatoes without scab and apples that have some flavour. All the things banned by the EU because they are unfair on other farmers and don't meet the EU standards. The EU has nearly wiped out the banana crops because they demanded a certain bend to comply with their demands, this led to old trees being destroyed and newer less hardy trees being planted in their place. Now we face a major disease problem with banana's that is killing the trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again your stupidity leads you into trouble.
> Banana myths and others debunked.
> BBC NEWS | Europe | Guide to the best euromyths
Click to expand...






 Did you read the bit about bananas and how they must conform to EU rules. This led to the growers having to only plant trees that grew bananas that conformed to EU rules, this led to weaker plants due to inbreeding and they are susceptible to disease.

 Now where can I buy Pentland Firth potatoes, Hispi cabbage and Orange pippins even as seed stock. Why do all the potatoes you buy have scab that is a result of cross breeding out resistance to get a better yield. Why can the French produce camembert cheese alongside cheddar and Wensleydale, yet the British cant produce camembert or brie under EU laws ?    Wait until they start in on Whiskey or is it Whisky, and who can distill it. Every regional food/drink in Europe is protected in law until it comes to British ones that happen to be big sellers, and then any company can steal the name and use for their own inferior produce.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the UK likes being dictated to by the rest of Europe in the EU then they will stay............If not, then they will leave..............Personally, I think they lost part of themselves when they joined the EU.............They will be punished should they leave.............as this poster already stated...............
> 
> If you leave the EU......our companies will pack up and leave you.................Tis a threat now isn't it..........
> 
> Do you Brits succumb to threats like this...........................Or stand up and say we make our decisions and not you..........If you are unhappy here then leave.............
> 
> Grow a set............Regain your Nation.....................Don't do it..............bow down to your masters..........
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to be governed from Brussels than Eton. My interests are better looked after.
> This pic was taken in 1987 not 1887 and there are a handful of cabinet ministers in it. This is the reality of Britain today where the privileged few shit on everybody else..
Click to expand...







 And how about one showing the labour M.P's then


----------



## ESay

Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU


----------



## frigidweirdo

eagle1462010 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invoking nationalistic stuff instead of an argument. The leave the EU side is worse than the stay in the EU side for the most part. The Express is always coming out with "the Euro's going to die this year" and has been peddling this crap for a decade already, and every year they're wrong, and every year they come back.
> 
> That's not to say there aren't some seriously bad points to the EU, there are, however the arguments for an against should not be down to one liners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I beg to differ...........Nationalism is the core of this dispute.
Click to expand...


But not the core of the arguments. All of the arguments are about whether the UK is better off in or out of the UK. Nationalism doesn't make a country better off.


----------



## Igrok_

of course britain will stay; Now we see only maneuvers and speculations to have more benefits from EU to UK. Looks like EU is more interested in UK than vice versa.


----------



## Igrok_

Russia will destroy EU by sending thousands of refugees there. Europeans are too liberal and sophisticated to simply manage the problem of breaking the laws, 'cause they don't even know what is law! The liberty ate it all!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sssshhhhh!  Adults are talking here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should listen to them, then.
Click to expand...

Beat me to it.
TY.


----------



## Tilly

I don't want to live by laws made by people we didn't vote for. It makes a laughing stock of the idea that we live in a democracy of any sort, and I've just about had enough of it.


----------



## Maggdy

Igrok_ said:


> of course britain will stay; Now we see only maneuvers and speculations to have more benefits from EU to UK. Looks like EU is more interested in UK than vice versa.


----------



## montelatici

B


Tilly said:


> I don't want to live by laws made by people we didn't vote for. It makes a laughing stock of the idea that we live in a democracy of any sort, and I've just about had enough of it.



But the members of the European Parliament are elected directly and the Council of Europe is made up of nationally elected officials from each of the EU states. How are laws made by people not voted for?


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> B
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to live by laws made by people we didn't vote for. It makes a laughing stock of the idea that we live in a democracy of any sort, and I've just about had enough of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the members of the European Parliament are elected directly and the Council of Europe is made up of nationally elected officials from each of the EU states. How are laws made by people not voted for?
Click to expand...







 The law makers are not elected they are appointed by other nations. I did not get a say in who France or Germany elects to the council. And like all neo Marxist federations the members look after themselves first, so Britain does not get an invite to these Junta's. If the electing was done on a donation footing then the UK would have more members than most of the EU and the Eastern nations would need to pay catch up


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> German poll finds one in three firms would leave UK after Brexit
> This is the basis of my confidence. People may have some concerns about immigration but the danger of losing your job outweighs that.
> When you add in the companies from the US,China,Canada, India and so on. They have all set up in the UK to give them access to the EU.If the UK leaves then so might they.
> Who is going to take that risk?
> Remember that as we get closer to the vote the louder these voices will become.
> 
> They used the same tactic in Scotlnd last year.
> 
> 
> 
> This sums up the feelings of many. There is nothing to get excited abut here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we sustain a black hole in our health care budget caused by those who have never paid in and have no intention of paying in. The latest forecast is for the NHS to collapse under the strain and for the migrants to still keep demanding treatment. *We are paying £4 million a week in some London hospitals for translation services that could be better used on proper health care. *We are seeing the disabled and frail having to struggle because migrants are taking all the social services time and money. And most telling of all we see housing stock being given to migrants who then destroy it and sell the brand new white goods to pay their families back home.  We cant afford the EU anymore, just as we cant afford the greedy, lazy, ungrateful racist scots and welsh who see the English as their personal bank accounts. So let the EU sink under its own weight and take the scots and welsh with it, England will prevail as it always has and come out on top.
> 
> 
> The feelings of the majority is that the EU is overran with neo Marxists who don't care about anything but their champagne lifestyles. So they want out before we are destroyed and become Europes prison island
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see when you use such hysterical figures your whole case evaporates.And then the usual racist agenda becomes clear. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hysterical figures at all but true facts gained through freedom of information requests. I see the queues of migrants at my local hospital taking up valuable resources because a child has a splinter in its finger. Many cant understand English never mind speak it and they need to have an interpreter present. Then you have the migrants that demand private rooms so that the infidel cant see their wives, very threatening and aggressive sometimes to get their own way.
> Want to tell the board about the unfair allocation of welfare handed out to the scots and welsh, that gives every scot £2000 per annum over and above that given to the majority tax payers. The welsh a little bit less of course because they don't have the clout of the scots
> 
> Your claims of racism fall on stony ground because the claims are based on the truth
Click to expand...

Well you claim the cost is £4m a week in some London hospitals. You know,and I know, that is just a plain lie. Where did you get such a figure / 
There is a case for coming out of the EU but when you make such ridiculous claims then who is going to listen ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Brexit Update: Big Businesses Back Cameron’s Push to Keep Britain In EU

The voice of sanity is heard.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

UK safer inside EU, former-defence chiefs say - BBC News

And now the military weigh in with their opinion.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Farage lies exposed.Where is the legit case for leaving ?
SIX LIES TOLD BY NIGEL FARAGE IN EXPRESS ARTICLE


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> German poll finds one in three firms would leave UK after Brexit
> This is the basis of my confidence. People may have some concerns about immigration but the danger of losing your job outweighs that.
> When you add in the companies from the US,China,Canada, India and so on. They have all set up in the UK to give them access to the EU.If the UK leaves then so might they.
> Who is going to take that risk?
> Remember that as we get closer to the vote the louder these voices will become.
> 
> They used the same tactic in Scotlnd last year.
> 
> 
> 
> This sums up the feelings of many. There is nothing to get excited abut here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we sustain a black hole in our health care budget caused by those who have never paid in and have no intention of paying in. The latest forecast is for the NHS to collapse under the strain and for the migrants to still keep demanding treatment. *We are paying £4 million a week in some London hospitals for translation services that could be better used on proper health care. *We are seeing the disabled and frail having to struggle because migrants are taking all the social services time and money. And most telling of all we see housing stock being given to migrants who then destroy it and sell the brand new white goods to pay their families back home.  We cant afford the EU anymore, just as we cant afford the greedy, lazy, ungrateful racist scots and welsh who see the English as their personal bank accounts. So let the EU sink under its own weight and take the scots and welsh with it, England will prevail as it always has and come out on top.
> 
> 
> The feelings of the majority is that the EU is overran with neo Marxists who don't care about anything but their champagne lifestyles. So they want out before we are destroyed and become Europes prison island
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see when you use such hysterical figures your whole case evaporates.And then the usual racist agenda becomes clear. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hysterical figures at all but true facts gained through freedom of information requests. I see the queues of migrants at my local hospital taking up valuable resources because a child has a splinter in its finger. Many cant understand English never mind speak it and they need to have an interpreter present. Then you have the migrants that demand private rooms so that the infidel cant see their wives, very threatening and aggressive sometimes to get their own way.
> Want to tell the board about the unfair allocation of welfare handed out to the scots and welsh, that gives every scot £2000 per annum over and above that given to the majority tax payers. The welsh a little bit less of course because they don't have the clout of the scots
> 
> Your claims of racism fall on stony ground because the claims are based on the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you claim the cost is £4m a week in some London hospitals. You know,and I know, that is just a plain lie. Where did you get such a figure /
> There is a case for coming out of the EU but when you make such ridiculous claims then who is going to listen ?
Click to expand...







 Very widely reported some years ago as to the real costs involved in Labours open door policy.




NHS spends £23m a year on translators: Costs rise as hospitals cater for 120 languages


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sums up the feelings of many. There is nothing to get excited abut here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we sustain a black hole in our health care budget caused by those who have never paid in and have no intention of paying in. The latest forecast is for the NHS to collapse under the strain and for the migrants to still keep demanding treatment. *We are paying £4 million a week in some London hospitals for translation services that could be better used on proper health care. *We are seeing the disabled and frail having to struggle because migrants are taking all the social services time and money. And most telling of all we see housing stock being given to migrants who then destroy it and sell the brand new white goods to pay their families back home.  We cant afford the EU anymore, just as we cant afford the greedy, lazy, ungrateful racist scots and welsh who see the English as their personal bank accounts. So let the EU sink under its own weight and take the scots and welsh with it, England will prevail as it always has and come out on top.
> 
> 
> The feelings of the majority is that the EU is overran with neo Marxists who don't care about anything but their champagne lifestyles. So they want out before we are destroyed and become Europes prison island
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see when you use such hysterical figures your whole case evaporates.And then the usual racist agenda becomes clear. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hysterical figures at all but true facts gained through freedom of information requests. I see the queues of migrants at my local hospital taking up valuable resources because a child has a splinter in its finger. Many cant understand English never mind speak it and they need to have an interpreter present. Then you have the migrants that demand private rooms so that the infidel cant see their wives, very threatening and aggressive sometimes to get their own way.
> Want to tell the board about the unfair allocation of welfare handed out to the scots and welsh, that gives every scot £2000 per annum over and above that given to the majority tax payers. The welsh a little bit less of course because they don't have the clout of the scots
> 
> Your claims of racism fall on stony ground because the claims are based on the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /
> There is a case for coming out of the EU but when you make such ridiculous claims then who is going to listen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very widely reported some years ago as to the real costs involved in Labours open door policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHS spends £23m a year on translators: Costs rise as hospitals cater for 120 languages
Click to expand...

Well you claim the cost is £4m a week in some London hospitals. You know,and I know, that is just a plain lie. Where did you get such a figure ?

You quote £23m which is less than £500k a week across the UK. However you state that individual hospitals are spending £4m a week. BUSTED !!
Typical nazi liar. Why dont you apologise for making things up to back up your shitty little crusade and then crawl back under your rock ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tory infighting leads to a very public takedown for Boris Johnson
Out leader embarrassed by previous statements on EU.
The sub text here is that there is no principle at work here. His conversion to out is to position himself for the tory leadership battle.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we sustain a black hole in our health care budget caused by those who have never paid in and have no intention of paying in. The latest forecast is for the NHS to collapse under the strain and for the migrants to still keep demanding treatment. *We are paying £4 million a week in some London hospitals for translation services that could be better used on proper health care. *We are seeing the disabled and frail having to struggle because migrants are taking all the social services time and money. And most telling of all we see housing stock being given to migrants who then destroy it and sell the brand new white goods to pay their families back home.  We cant afford the EU anymore, just as we cant afford the greedy, lazy, ungrateful racist scots and welsh who see the English as their personal bank accounts. So let the EU sink under its own weight and take the scots and welsh with it, England will prevail as it always has and come out on top.
> 
> 
> The feelings of the majority is that the EU is overran with neo Marxists who don't care about anything but their champagne lifestyles. So they want out before we are destroyed and become Europes prison island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see when you use such hysterical figures your whole case evaporates.And then the usual racist agenda becomes clear. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hysterical figures at all but true facts gained through freedom of information requests. I see the queues of migrants at my local hospital taking up valuable resources because a child has a splinter in its finger. Many cant understand English never mind speak it and they need to have an interpreter present. Then you have the migrants that demand private rooms so that the infidel cant see their wives, very threatening and aggressive sometimes to get their own way.
> Want to tell the board about the unfair allocation of welfare handed out to the scots and welsh, that gives every scot £2000 per annum over and above that given to the majority tax payers. The welsh a little bit less of course because they don't have the clout of the scots
> 
> Your claims of racism fall on stony ground because the claims are based on the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /
> There is a case for coming out of the EU but when you make such ridiculous claims then who is going to listen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very widely reported some years ago as to the real costs involved in Labours open door policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHS spends £23m a year on translators: Costs rise as hospitals cater for 120 languages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you claim the cost is £4m a week in some London hospitals. You know,and I know, that is just a plain lie. Where did you get such a figure ?
> 
> You quote £23m which is less than £500k a week across the UK. However you state that individual hospitals are spending £4m a week. BUSTED !!
> Typical nazi liar. Why dont you apologise for making things up to back up your shitty little crusade and then crawl back under your rock ?
Click to expand...







 Some pay less as they have fewer immigrants, those in London pay the most due to the higher numbers.

 As for being a Nazi liar look in the mirror sunshine and you will see one of the worst.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see when you use such hysterical figures your whole case evaporates.And then the usual racist agenda becomes clear. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not hysterical figures at all but true facts gained through freedom of information requests. I see the queues of migrants at my local hospital taking up valuable resources because a child has a splinter in its finger. Many cant understand English never mind speak it and they need to have an interpreter present. Then you have the migrants that demand private rooms so that the infidel cant see their wives, very threatening and aggressive sometimes to get their own way.
> Want to tell the board about the unfair allocation of welfare handed out to the scots and welsh, that gives every scot £2000 per annum over and above that given to the majority tax payers. The welsh a little bit less of course because they don't have the clout of the scots
> 
> Your claims of racism fall on stony ground because the claims are based on the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /
> There is a case for coming out of the EU but when you make such ridiculous claims then who is going to listen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very widely reported some years ago as to the real costs involved in Labours open door policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHS spends £23m a year on translators: Costs rise as hospitals cater for 120 languages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you claim the cost is £4m a week in some London hospitals. You know,and I know, that is just a plain lie. Where did you get such a figure ?
> 
> You quote £23m which is less than £500k a week across the UK. However you state that individual hospitals are spending £4m a week. BUSTED !!
> Typical nazi liar. Why dont you apologise for making things up to back up your shitty little crusade and then crawl back under your rock ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pay less as they have fewer immigrants, those in London pay the most due to the higher numbers.
> 
> As for being a Nazi liar look in the mirror sunshine and you will see one of the worst.
Click to expand...

£4m a week - you said it dickhead. Which hospital is that ?


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not hysterical figures at all but true facts gained through freedom of information requests. I see the queues of migrants at my local hospital taking up valuable resources because a child has a splinter in its finger. Many cant understand English never mind speak it and they need to have an interpreter present. Then you have the migrants that demand private rooms so that the infidel cant see their wives, very threatening and aggressive sometimes to get their own way.
> Want to tell the board about the unfair allocation of welfare handed out to the scots and welsh, that gives every scot £2000 per annum over and above that given to the majority tax payers. The welsh a little bit less of course because they don't have the clout of the scots
> 
> Your claims of racism fall on stony ground because the claims are based on the truth
> 
> 
> 
> /
> There is a case for coming out of the EU but when you make such ridiculous claims then who is going to listen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very widely reported some years ago as to the real costs involved in Labours open door policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHS spends £23m a year on translators: Costs rise as hospitals cater for 120 languages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you claim the cost is £4m a week in some London hospitals. You know,and I know, that is just a plain lie. Where did you get such a figure ?
> 
> You quote £23m which is less than £500k a week across the UK. However you state that individual hospitals are spending £4m a week. BUSTED !!
> Typical nazi liar. Why dont you apologise for making things up to back up your shitty little crusade and then crawl back under your rock ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pay less as they have fewer immigrants, those in London pay the most due to the higher numbers.
> 
> As for being a Nazi liar look in the mirror sunshine and you will see one of the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £4m a week - you said it dickhead. Which hospital is that ?
Click to expand...







 Why don't you google it and find out, and while you are at it google the sentence handed down on the muslim child rapist today. Just 35 years and I wonder if he will last that long


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> /
> There is a case for coming out of the EU but when you make such ridiculous claims then who is going to listen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very widely reported some years ago as to the real costs involved in Labours open door policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHS spends £23m a year on translators: Costs rise as hospitals cater for 120 languages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you claim the cost is £4m a week in some London hospitals. You know,and I know, that is just a plain lie. Where did you get such a figure ?
> 
> You quote £23m which is less than £500k a week across the UK. However you state that individual hospitals are spending £4m a week. BUSTED !!
> Typical nazi liar. Why dont you apologise for making things up to back up your shitty little crusade and then crawl back under your rock ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pay less as they have fewer immigrants, those in London pay the most due to the higher numbers.
> 
> As for being a Nazi liar look in the mirror sunshine and you will see one of the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £4m a week - you said it dickhead. Which hospital is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you google it and find out, and while you are at it google the sentence handed down on the muslim child rapist today. Just 35 years and I wonder if he will last that long
Click to expand...

I have googled it you fucking wanker and it doesnt exist anywhere outside the slime in your head.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very widely reported some years ago as to the real costs involved in Labours open door policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NHS spends £23m a year on translators: Costs rise as hospitals cater for 120 languages
> 
> 
> 
> Well you claim the cost is £4m a week in some London hospitals. You know,and I know, that is just a plain lie. Where did you get such a figure ?
> 
> You quote £23m which is less than £500k a week across the UK. However you state that individual hospitals are spending £4m a week. BUSTED !!
> Typical nazi liar. Why dont you apologise for making things up to back up your shitty little crusade and then crawl back under your rock ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pay less as they have fewer immigrants, those in London pay the most due to the higher numbers.
> 
> As for being a Nazi liar look in the mirror sunshine and you will see one of the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £4m a week - you said it dickhead. Which hospital is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you google it and find out, and while you are at it google the sentence handed down on the muslim child rapist today. Just 35 years and I wonder if he will last that long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have googled it you fucking wanker and it doesnt exist anywhere outside the slime in your head.
Click to expand...






 K


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you claim the cost is £4m a week in some London hospitals. You know,and I know, that is just a plain lie. Where did you get such a figure ?
> 
> You quote £23m which is less than £500k a week across the UK. However you state that individual hospitals are spending £4m a week. BUSTED !!
> Typical nazi liar. Why dont you apologise for making things up to back up your shitty little crusade and then crawl back under your rock ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pay less as they have fewer immigrants, those in London pay the most due to the higher numbers.
> 
> As for being a Nazi liar look in the mirror sunshine and you will see one of the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £4m a week - you said it dickhead. Which hospital is that ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you google it and find out, and while you are at it google the sentence handed down on the muslim child rapist today. Just 35 years and I wonder if he will last that long
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have googled it you fucking wanker and it doesnt exist anywhere outside the slime in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K
Click to expand...

Have you found that hospital yet you lying piece of shit ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Two thirds of companies want Britain to stay in the EU
2% of companies want to leave the EU.
No economic case to leave.
Vote leave and lose your job.


----------



## Mindful

ESay said:


> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU



I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
Click to expand...







 My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
Click to expand...


Cameron cannot be held totally accountable. There were all the other member states who would not budge.


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cameron cannot be held totally accountable. There were all the other member states who would not budge.
Click to expand...






 Maggie would have torn up the agreement in front of them and told them to scrounge from someone else. That is all it takes to get the Eurocrats to start dancing to our tune, a threat of the loss of all that lovely money and all that lost trade and they will be asking for all out war against the UK.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
Click to expand...

There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?
Click to expand...




Rephrase that post minus the foul insult,  and I'll give you the answer


----------



## ESay

Mindful said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
Click to expand...


And what differences should a better deal have comparing with Cameron’s deal?


----------



## Mindful

ESay said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what differences should a better deal have comparing with Cameron’s deal?
Click to expand...


Are you a serious poster?


----------



## ESay

Mindful said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what differences should a better deal have comparing with Cameron’s deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a serious poster?
Click to expand...


It all depends what you mean by saying “serious”.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?
Click to expand...







 Where they came from after the 10 to 15 million immigrants have all left. Have you seen the latest prediction that the UK will have 80 million inhabitants with another 2 or 3 million illegals by 2020. So where are we going to put those 10 million expected over the next 5 years ?



 Now who is thick ?


----------



## Phoenall

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rephrase that post minus the foul insult,  and I'll give you the answer
Click to expand...







 Typical looney left moron, resort to profanities and anti social activity when you cant win the argument


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rephrase that post minus the foul insult,  and I'll give you the answer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical looney left moron, resort to profanities and anti social activity when you cant win the argument
Click to expand...


Because there wasn't one in the first place. There never is. It's like going into a wormhole.


----------



## Mindful

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they came from after the 10 to 15 million immigrants have all left. Have you seen the latest prediction that the UK will have 80 million inhabitants with another 2 or 3 million illegals by 2020. So where are we going to put those 10 million expected over the next 5 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is thick ?
Click to expand...


The Brits in the EU can stay there. Many were there before the Union. Would need more paper work, that's all.


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they came from after the 10 to 15 million immigrants have all left. Have you seen the latest prediction that the UK will have 80 million inhabitants with another 2 or 3 million illegals by 2020. So where are we going to put those 10 million expected over the next 5 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is thick ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Brits in the EU can stay there. Many were there before the Union. Would need more paper work, that's all.
Click to expand...


No, the British in the EU would become illegal immigrants overnight without residency or work permits unless the EU establishes a special regime for British subjects.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they came from after the 10 to 15 million immigrants have all left. Have you seen the latest prediction that the UK will have 80 million inhabitants with another 2 or 3 million illegals by 2020. So where are we going to put those 10 million expected over the next 5 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is thick ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Brits in the EU can stay there. Many were there before the Union. Would need more paper work, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the British in the EU would become illegal immigrants overnight without residency or work permits unless the EU establishes a special regime for British subjects.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they came from after the 10 to 15 million immigrants have all left. Have you seen the latest prediction that the UK will have 80 million inhabitants with another 2 or 3 million illegals by 2020. So where are we going to put those 10 million expected over the next 5 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is thick ?
Click to expand...

You are.
Its been shown on this thread that you make up figures to support your hate agenda.
Get back under the rock that shelters you.


----------



## Phoenall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that the Brexit gains more prominent supporters
> Boris Johnson Backs Campaign To Leave EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Boris is trying to get a better deal than Cameron's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they came from after the 10 to 15 million immigrants have all left. Have you seen the latest prediction that the UK will have 80 million inhabitants with another 2 or 3 million illegals by 2020. So where are we going to put those 10 million expected over the next 5 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is thick ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are.
> Its been shown on this thread that you make up figures to support your hate agenda.
> Get back under the rock that shelters you.
Click to expand...






Another taffy beaten by the English, and claims its cos we is racist init


----------



## ESay

montelatici said:


> No, the British in the EU would become illegal immigrants overnight without residency or work permits unless the EU establishes a special regime for British subjects.



In all probability the EU will establish the special regime. There will be a deal between the EU and Britain, according to which Britain allows a certain number of the EU citizens to work and live there, and in return the EU allows the same for the British.


----------



## montelatici

Mindful said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dog could get a better deal than Cameron, we hold the ace of trumps and it is time Cameron brought it into play. Can the EU afford to lose our money, and then see the thousands of migrants from Europe returned home with the loss of their UK welfare and UK medical care
> 
> 
> 
> There are over 2m brits living in the EU you thick fucker. Where are you going to put all of them ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where they came from after the 10 to 15 million immigrants have all left. Have you seen the latest prediction that the UK will have 80 million inhabitants with another 2 or 3 million illegals by 2020. So where are we going to put those 10 million expected over the next 5 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> Now who is thick ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Brits in the EU can stay there. Many were there before the Union. Would need more paper work, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the British in the EU would become illegal immigrants overnight without residency or work permits unless the EU establishes a special regime for British subjects.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Isn't that precious.


----------



## montelatici

ESay said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the British in the EU would become illegal immigrants overnight without residency or work permits unless the EU establishes a special regime for British subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all probability the EU will establish the special regime. There will be a deal between the EU and Britain, according to which Britain allows a certain number of the EU citizens to work and live there, and in return the EU allows the same for the British.
Click to expand...


It will be very complicated.  Just considering unemployment compensation, there are more British subjects receiving benefits, particularly in the wealthier EU states than EU nationals receiving benefits in the UK.  To complicate matters worse, unemployment benefits are higher in the states that have more of their nationals receiving unemployment benefits in the UK.   France's benefits are three times higher than those in Britain, for example.  Not to mention healthcare benefits.  Very complicated.

Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU


----------



## Phoenall

montelatici said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the British in the EU would become illegal immigrants overnight without residency or work permits unless the EU establishes a special regime for British subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all probability the EU will establish the special regime. There will be a deal between the EU and Britain, according to which Britain allows a certain number of the EU citizens to work and live there, and in return the EU allows the same for the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be very complicated.  Just considering unemployment compensation, there are more British subjects receiving benefits, particularly in the wealthier EU states than EU nationals receiving benefits in the UK.  To complicate matters worse, unemployment benefits are higher in the states that have more of their nationals receiving unemployment benefits in the UK.   France's benefits are three times higher than those in Britain, for example.  Not to mention healthcare benefits.  Very complicated.
> 
> Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
Click to expand...








 BULLSHIT   we pay the highest rate of welfare to unemployed immigrants, which is why so many flock to the UK. The eastern Europeans know they can get upwards of £500 a week and not work which is why they don't stop in France. If they did stop in France they would get a lot less and then be taken of welfare after just 6 months.


----------



## Mindful

montelatici said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the British in the EU would become illegal immigrants overnight without residency or work permits unless the EU establishes a special regime for British subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all probability the EU will establish the special regime. There will be a deal between the EU and Britain, according to which Britain allows a certain number of the EU citizens to work and live there, and in return the EU allows the same for the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be very complicated.  Just considering unemployment compensation, there are more British subjects receiving benefits, particularly in the wealthier EU states than EU nationals receiving benefits in the UK.  To complicate matters worse, unemployment benefits are higher in the states that have more of their nationals receiving unemployment benefits in the UK.   France's benefits are three times higher than those in Britain, for example.  Not to mention healthcare benefits.  Very complicated.
> 
> Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
Click to expand...


Have you read that article properly?


----------



## ESay

montelatici said:


> It will be very complicated. Just considering unemployment compensation, there are more British subjects receiving benefits, particularly in the wealthier EU states than EU nationals receiving benefits in the UK. To complicate matters worse, unemployment benefits are higher in the states that have more of their nationals receiving unemployment benefits in the UK. France's benefits are three times higher than those in Britain, for example. Not to mention healthcare benefits. Very complicated.
> 
> Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU



Yes, but if we take a look at East European countries, the situation will be completely different. Moreover, I don’t think it is correct to consider only unemployment benefits in this case. It is more important to consider how many European citizens (particularly from Eastern Europe) work in the UK. I am sure the Polish government, for example, won’t be very happy to see thousands of jobless Poles coming back to home without a perspective to find a job there. Without any doubts, East European countries will be fierce supporters of a compromise with the UK; and the EU as a whole won’t have any choice but to agree with that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

British 'ex-pat' in Spain calls for Brexit, bemoans immigration...
Brexiters say the dumbest things.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

montelatici said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the British in the EU would become illegal immigrants overnight without residency or work permits unless the EU establishes a special regime for British subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all probability the EU will establish the special regime. There will be a deal between the EU and Britain, according to which Britain allows a certain number of the EU citizens to work and live there, and in return the EU allows the same for the British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be very complicated.  Just considering unemployment compensation, there are more British subjects receiving benefits, particularly in the wealthier EU states than EU nationals receiving benefits in the UK.  To complicate matters worse, unemployment benefits are higher in the states that have more of their nationals receiving unemployment benefits in the UK.   France's benefits are three times higher than those in Britain, for example.  Not to mention healthcare benefits.  Very complicated.
> 
> Revealed: thousands of Britons on benefits across EU
Click to expand...

This is a point that little englanders forget all to often.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Airbus sends Brexit letter to ALL its employees

Major UK employer writes to its employees.
_
Our position, which probably does not come as a great surprise to you, is we firmly believe that it makes good economic sense to stay inside the EU which has helped make the company the global success story it is today._

_*Apart from anything else, we simply don’t know what ‘out’ looks like.*_


----------



## Mindful

From The Daily Telegraph.

*Could Brexit see expats deported by EU members? *
Almost certainly not. First, there are numerous political reasons for EU states not to do such a thing, including the treatment of their own, numerous, nationals living in the UK. Mass expulsions of citizens from another developed economy would also startle foreign investors and potentially cause economic turmoil in the expelling country. 

Expats would also enjoy significant legal protections that would apply after Brexit. Many lawyers argue that British expats living elsewhere in the EU at the time of Brexit would have individual "acquired rights" under international law. 

This is based on the Vienna Convention of 1969, which says that the termination of a treaty "does not affect any right, obligation or legal situation of the parties created through the execution of the treaty prior to its termination.” The House of Commons Library says that "withdrawing from a treaty releases the parties from any future obligations to each other, but does not affect any rights or obligations acquired under it before withdrawal." 

In other words, Brits who have already exercised their right to live in EU states would keep that right after Brexit. 

One important point though: this only applies to people who have started expat life in the EU before Brexit. 

After Britain had left, Brits’ ability to live and work in EU nations would depend on new agreements the UK negotiated with those nations.


----------



## MisterBeale

*EU chief reveals Brexit will begin in early 2017 after private talks with Theresa May*
Brexit news for Saturday 17th September 2016 | BrexitCentral


----------

